
C++ Is a Lie - aronpye
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/I_did_it_for_you_all
======
mikhailbolton
This reminds me, in spirit, of [http://cppclock.org](http://cppclock.org)

Who knows.. Python 2 didn't die until there was a countdown to tell us all to
switch.

